# Algaefix and ferts



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Should I stop fertilizing when using Algaefix? I had a bad case of hair and string algae. I started using Algaefix as per instructions 6 days ago, but continue with the ferts. This is my third dose. There is no or little algae on new growth, but the old hair algae doesn't seem to be dying. How long does it take before the hair algae started dying off.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

art_b said:


> Should I stop fertilizing when using Algaefix? I had a bad case of hair and string algae. I started using Algaefix as per instructions 6 days ago, but continue with the ferts. This is my third dose. There is no or little algae on new growth, but the old hair algae doesn't seem to be dying. How long does it take before the hair algae started dying off.


ALgaefix works if the parameters of your tank is balance. If you let algaefix alone to work without watching your parameters or there is still imbalance happening in your tank, then algaefix will not work.

I have hair algae that I coudnt get rid of for few mos despite all parameters are ok. I dose algaefix and they vanished.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

When I used Algae Fix some of the algae never seemed to die, but some algae right at the surface, where the Algae Fix was added to the tank died very quickly (couple of days). I think the Algae Fix was not yet fully diluted when it contacted the algae that died so fast. 
Perhaps the dose you are using is too small? It is a good sign that the algae is not reproducing and spreading to the new plant leaves. 

As suggested by herns, look into the fertilizer and everything else. See if something is out of balance. If the algae keeps coming back, then adjust whatever is not right and kill the algae again. Eventually you will reach a point where conditions are pretty bad for the algae, and when you kill it it will not come back.


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Started Dosing every other day instead of every 3 days. Some of the algae is starting to go brown. Also added a circulation pump to get the Algaefix and ferts reach those dead spots. Will see how this one goes.


----------

